

Overwork killed 45-year-old engineer - edw519
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/25607064/

======
byrneseyeview
80 hours of overtime per month? 20 hours per week? He died of overwork when he
worked 60-hour weeks?

It's tragic that he's dead, but it's nonsense to think that 'overwork' was the
main factor.

~~~
dangoldin
I agree, based on the article it seems to be the stress of the job rather than
the hours worked that he died of.

~~~
hello_moto
Those hours contributes to the stress no?

~~~
dangoldin
I'd probably say the stress contributed to the hours.

If I know there is a lot of pressure on me to finish something by a deadline,
I'll end up working more hours to get it done. Not the other way around.

------
steveplace
Before I even clicked on the article, I knew it was from Japan.

------
helveticaman
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kar%C5%8Dshi>

~~~
sebg
Karōshi (過労死, karōshi?), which can be translated quite literally from Japanese
as "death from overwork", is occupational sudden death. The major medical
causes of karōshi deaths are heart attack and stroke due to stress.

<from above link>

~~~
hugh
An interesting fact hidden in the article: the family had to prove that the
death was caused by "overwork" in order to get a payout from his employer's
insurance.

So I guess it's a concept which exists mostly for legal reasons. The only
reason they have it and we don't is that our insurance system doesn't work the
same way.

